# Inviting brother in law for visit to the UK



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

My brother in law (Pakistani citizen) and my sister (British Citizen) are planning on visiting the UK sometime this year. They plan to stay for no more than 4 weeks to visit relatives here in the UK and I wanted to find out what the best route of getting my brother in law a visit visa for the UK would be.

My sister is a British Citizen by birth but she is settled in Pakistan after getting married there.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get family visit visa. If he has enough money of his own, he can show it for adequate funds or someone in UK can be financial sponsor. How to be a sponsor is at https://contact-ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/visiting/sponsoringavisitor/
He will also need to show strong ties at home, such as a job and family responsibility. A letter from his employer showing expected date of return to work is good.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

He applies for a Family Visitor visa:

https://www.gov.uk/family-visit-visa

He should provide evidence of his ties to Pakistan (job, property, commitments etc) and sufficient money to cover his trip.


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Joppa and Crawford. What would be deemed as sufficient funds to cover his trip? Is there a £/day figure that he can work out as a guide?

Also, he runs his own business in Pakistan and has been doing so for the past 10 years. What evidence would be suitable for him to show his work commitments?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no set figure, but if he gets free accommodation, maybe around £30 a day?
A letter from his accountant certifying his business and his role in it? Latest audited accounts?


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There is no set figure, but if he gets free accommodation, maybe around £30 a day?
> A letter from his accountant certifying his business and his role in it?


Yes he would be getting free accommodation. He can probably work at around £50/day for funds available to him. 

If his funds would cover his trip, would he still need to supply my bank statements and salary slips as his invitee to the country?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, but he will then need to supply his bank statement over 6 months.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

When my husband applied for a visitors visa, he supplied six months of bank statements and pay slips. He also included a letter from his employer giving details of employment and stating the date on which he was expected back at work.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP's brother-in-law is self-employed and runs a business, so employer's letter isn't suitable. So I've suggested alternatives.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Whoops! Sorry!


----------

